# old style hatteras heaver 4/sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

old school 'red drum' heaver looks rough but guides are all good as are wraps 
blank is fine with no issues 
black magic series made by magnaflex rods 
cork tape butt with no reel seat 
4 guides and tip top 
feels like it could throw a pound! 
11' -1 piece so no shipping 
asking $200 obo


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

wasn't sure how to price this so if you are interested make an offer


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

how about $150


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

Fiberglass blank? What's the handle length?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If i can figure out how to get to Md it ill take it. If someone local want it they can have it


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

View attachment 47873

View attachment 47881

handle is cork tape..43" long
probably fiberglas but might be glass/graphite mix as it seems light for an all glass rod

I deliver to Newark Delaware if that helps


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a little history about that rod series... It was built on a Gator Glass Blank and was one of the last production Hatteras heaver style rods they produced. Some call them "Stump Heavers" now. The rods originally came with a Fuji reel seat and foam grips. They sold from 80 to $100.00 in the late 80s. I bought two of them when they came out. It's a one piece parabolic rod and will throw a brick if necessary. 

It was a mistake for them to move away from the honey colored yellow that everyone liked.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for back ground on rod ......


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i make deliveries to Wilmington/Newark de area 
also Lehigh valley area pa
could possibly meet Wednesday/thursday


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$125


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

last reduction before closing.....$100


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

